# Kriege xorg nicht zum laufen

## apalos

Ich schon wieder  :/ 

Irgendwie kriege ich mein xorg nicht zum laufen. Also ich halte mich an dieAnleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration und an How I got x.org up and running aber beide Links helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter. Also xfs startet einwandfrei. Ein startx bringt dann bei mir folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> hostname: Unknown host
> 
> Release Date: 18 December 2003
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7
> ...

 

Also is schon klar, der hat ein Problem mit meinem Bildschirm. Ich hab nur absolut keinen Plan, was ich nun am Laptop einstellen soll. Kurzer Auszug aus dem Handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - 14.1" TFT XGA color LCD
> 
> - Video Controller: built-in chipset, SiS 630S ( Graphics Engine Sis 300)
> ...

 [/code]

----------

## ian!

Was für ein Notebook ist das?

Bitte einmal die xorg.conf posten (vorher durch ein grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf laufen lassen, damit die Kommentarzeilen entfernt sind).

----------

## apalos

also, das ist die Specification von dem Laptop findest du hier unter  i-Buddie A900

meine xorg.conf:

```
 

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    FontPath    "unix/:-1"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    # FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    # FontPath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc101"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant"    ""

    Option      "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option      "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

    VertRefresh 50-100        # multisync

    Mode "1024x768i"

        DotClock        45

        HTimings        1024 1048 1208 1264

        VTimings        768 776 784 817

        Flags           "Interlace"

    EndMode

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Generic VGA"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "any supported Trident chip"

    Driver      "trident"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

    Driver      "mga"

    Option      "hw cursor" "off"

    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

    Driver      "mga"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "pci retry"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Generic VGA"

    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1024x768"

        ViewPort        0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA1"

    Device              "MGA Millennium I"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    Option              "no accel"

    DefaultDepth        16

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA2"

    Device              "MGA G200 AGP"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth        8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"  ""      ""      ""      "Screen MGA 2"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 2"  ""      ""      "Screen MGA 1"  ""

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "another layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Die hab ich jetzt aus der xorg.conf.example erstellt nachdem das mit dem xorgconfig-Programm auch nich so hundert pro hingehauen hat.

----------

## awiesel

Versuch doch mal xorgcfg, vieleicht läuft es ja bei Dir  :Smile: 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir definitiv sagen, dass der Laptop keine Matrox MGA 200 Grafikkarte hat, sondern irgendwas von SIS und der Server von daher garnicht starten kann. Versuch es doch mal mit dem SIS-Modul.

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/sis.4.html

----------

## apalos

Danke für den Tipp, werde das heute abend mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## apalos

got it  :Smile: 

also der SiS Treiber wollt bei mir partout auch nicht laufen. Hab mich dann nach der Fehlermeldung gesucht und bin schließlich fündig geworden. Statt sis hab ich den vesa-Treiber genommen, der läuft jetzt. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis, du hast mich damit auf jeden Fall auf die richtige Spur gebracht   :Very Happy: 

----------

